# This is what Tree-Huggers want?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

*http://www.saveourtrails.ca/*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ya'll just need to move down here.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^ agreed. Foods better. You'll just have to adjust to the heat and humidity. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

y'all quit destroying the planet up there.... lol


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

While that sucks, what irritates me the most is how their assumption of atv's in general. Around here we only ride on public or private property that we have permission to be on. Since we do most of are local riding at night it's usually limited to backwoods and county roads with no or very little residency. I can see People who have been wronged being upset but that doesn't make all atv'est a bunch of law ignoring assholes. And to think that an atv group could manipulate a branch of government is pretty far fetched to me.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ agreed


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

ya, we have the same trouble up here in manitoba! they are nuts and try and run you off the roads and trails


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

One of them gonna end up getting shot way out there in the woods. Copper head road. Know what I'm saying.


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> One of them gonna end up getting shot way out there in the woods. Copper head road. Know what I'm saying.


It's Canada what are we gonna shot them with our bb guns lol this guy probably goes out of his way to be bothered by atvs or he can't simply afford one


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Of course it's in the province right beside me, and im not surprised. There is a lot of idiots up here that will try to tackle you off for crossing roads it's ridiculous, I have no problem in supporting the environment. If we didn't have it there would be no ATV's, but were not the one causing the problems.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> One of them gonna end up getting shot way out there in the woods. Copper head road. Know what I'm saying.


Ha ha I come from a moonshining family and that's what goes down. Good song btw. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Come live down here in good old louisiana where the cajun food is at. Theres nuttin bout that down here ride where u want when u want with owner premission. State parks to ride at. Amazing state. But i will warn u once u eat that cajun food u cant stop. It good and not good for u but hey we **** asses and thats how we roll. Louisiana for the win lmao


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow thats crazy it cant be really that bad heck it even said that it ruins there health come on cut me brake. Sounds like a bunch of people that don't have anything else to do so they found something to ***** about.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Winnipeg-Roy said:


> It's Canada what are we gonna shot them with our bb guns lol this guy probably goes out of his way to be bothered by atvs or he can't simply afford one


Can't own guns there or what??? There must a whole lot of heads getting cracked there without the fear of being shot cause somebody has a soft jaw and even softer ego


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Come live down here in good old louisiana where the cajun food is at. Theres nuttin bout that down here ride where u want when u want with owner premission. State parks to ride at. Amazing state. But i will warn u once u eat that cajun food u cant stop. It good and not good for u but hey we **** asses and thats how we roll. Louisiana for the win lmao


X100,,, miss that place , been gone a little over a year , lake Charles and Cameron la


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

browland said:


> X100,,, miss that place , been gone a little over a year , lake Charles and Cameron la


 
what ya moved for? job?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

It all boils to they need something new to try to argue about. Just look at some of the lame reasoning. They are in fear because someone is riding an atv. So if they are walking down the street and a motorcycle or car or truck goes by I guess they wouldnt be scared or the air quality would be better. Probably because those thing dont use the same fuel as the atvs do...


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm still trying to get past the atv group controlling the government. Looks like atv's are the new mafia.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------

